# Good Puppy Food?



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey all, I know I shouldnt be switching up my pups diet but his "farts" have become so frequent and not pleasent that my husband and I decided we need a change! Currently he in on BLue Buffalos large breed puppy forumla. Anyone have any suggestions for a different formula. Im looking for kibble food, that would be available at a petstore or walmart type place. So the brand would have to be a little well known, theres no farm stores near me so thats why I need a more popular brand.
I have a WGD who is about 5 1/2 months now!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you considered online food purchases? I made my first order this week after I realized it was cheaper than at the store AND I don't have to drive to get it..plus it is probably fresher due to turnover.


----------



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

I didnt know you can buy food online! Do you have a link??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is the one several people here recommended and I am trying.
Prices were competetive with the feed store. They are on the East Coast so shipping is quick. Easy to pay and order. No experience with them yet though.

There are some threads on the "feeding our puppy" section on foods people have fed and some sticky notes on selecting a puppy food.

My pup came eating Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold and is doing well on it but there are others too that a lot of folks like.

Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Have you tried Blue Buffalo Wilderness? A tad bit more per bag, but it's at Petsmart.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

You can go to Amazon.com and get a bunch of different kinds. Not many Petsmarts carry Taste of the Wild- but that is what I feed my girl and she has been on that since she was about 4 months old.

Try looking around online for food= Petsmart is SOOOO expensive. Do you have any Tractor Supply's near you- i know you said no farm stuff, but they have those stores in the strangest places!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Have you tried Blue Buffalo Wilderness? A tad bit more per bag, but it's at Petsmart.


Blue Buffalo Wilderness has too much calcium for the OP's young pup. 

Good large breed puppy foods available at PetSmart/PetCo include Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy, Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Wellness or Innova Large Breed Puppy, Wellness or Innova Chicken/Rice all life stages. . . .


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

EMoore, OK, thought it was safer. Taste Of The Wild I know is def. not safe for young puppies. I feed Wilderness to my dogs, and my female is 11 months!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

VaBeachFamily said:


> EMoore, OK, thought it was safer.


Unfortunately, BB Wilderness puppy still has 1.4% _minimum_ calcium and doesn't list maximum.


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

My 6 months old GSD is on BB large breed right now. 
Because her stools are loose, I'm thinking of changing (gradually) to Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potatoe (available in Costco). According to Dog food reviews, the food is 4 out of 5 stars. It is the same manufacturer as TOTW and almost the same ingredients. Does anybody have any opinion on this particular food? Should I supplement with Glucosamine, if yes, could I use Human Pills? I'm giving all my dogs one fish oil capsule a day and a spoon of yogurt with their food.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rumhelka said:


> My 6 months old GSD is on BB large breed right now.
> Because her stools are loose, I'm thinking of changing (gradually) to Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potatoe (available in Costco). According to Dog food reviews, the food is 4 out of 5 stars. It is the same manufacturer as TOTW and almost the same ingredients. Does anybody have any opinion on this particular food? Should I supplement with Glucosamine, if yes, could I use Human Pills? I'm giving all my dogs one fish oil capsule a day and a spoon of yogurt with their food.


Nature's Domain is very low on the quality scale as far as grain-free foods go. It's actually quite low in meat and quite high in starch. Dog food reviews only rates it that high because it's grain-free. If it had the same amount of rice as it has potatoes and sweet potatoes, it would be a 2- or 3- star food.
The only way I would feed it would be if I were on a very limited budget and my dog was unable to eat grains. For the same money you can feed a better-quality food with grains. 

Either way, I would not feed it to a 6 month old puppy for the reasons cited above that people wouldn't feed TOTW or Wilderness to a puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am feeding my almost 5 month old pup Wellness Super5Mix for LBP. 

No problems at all.


----------



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies, Im gonna check into Wellness and Innova, I've seen them both at the pet stores and the Nex on base. Im pretty sure they were around the same price as Blue Buffalo. hopefully this will cure my lil pups .. .. issues lol.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wellness and Innova are two that I would definitely give a shot! Both very good foods for Large Breed pups!


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for your advise, i'll try wellness.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

If you can find the Wilderness Large Breed ( they have it on their site, but haven't seen in stores) it's 1.0 % min. Not quite as bad, aren't most at 0.9?

I won't feed TOTW because of the Calcium, but it has a lot to do with the Phosphorous also I believe? Not sure on the Wilderness, guess I should write! It is the ONLY grain free food so far that my 11 month old female will eat without fuss!


----------



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

well I got my pup on Innova now, so far so good. As for the price, I got it in petsmart for about 5 dollars cheaper than online with my pets perks card. I also like that they sell 30lb bags of puppy food whereas blue buffalo hadnt (at least at the two stores I went to it only had the 20lb (?) bag. I feel like Im saving money since th einnova was only 5 bucks more for the larger bag. Gotta look to see if I can find it cheaper somewhere else but so far Petsmart isnt looking to bad


----------

